# My First Case Of The Shanks



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh man, I've seen other people suffer with this, but until today, I've never hit one in my life and now, I'm terrified.

I started on the 5th hole and couldn't get rid of them all day... the dreaded shanks, the laterals, the sideways, the 90 degree push, the Chinese hooks...

What now?


----------



## yakdork (Aug 17, 2006)

take a week or two off and then after the grace period go out with the intention to swing at 80%. Other than that try not to think about the swing too much.

This is what worked for me as I was getting so frusterated it screwed my head. The more I shanked the more I thought about my swing mechanics during the backswing which was a big no-no for me. When I got back from my break and was relaxed, I told myself not to think, just grip and rip, but nice and easy.

I went from 80-82s during good swing period, up to 95-98s during the slump month. After my 2 week break from golf, last 4 rounds have been in order 85, 81, 84, 82. Back to normal for me.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I had never hit a proper shank in my life until this season.

Was flying along nicely consistantly beating my handicap, shooting high 70s, when out of no-where, WHAM shanksville out of bounds. To say this caused some doubt would be an understatement.

I put mine down to concentration, being to happy to just let the swing take over when I should have been conscious of my set up at each shot.

Dont let the shanks beat you, keep playing, they go as fast as they come.

Anyway, once you get rid of the shanks there are always new ways to make yourself look silly on a golf course, I find I am on a journey through embaressment....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I played the other day, I hit 3 shanks and simply decided to sit quietly in the cart for a couple holes. Someone suggested I might try hitting shorter clubs off the tee so I could make a fuller swing to the holes. (The part of the course we were playing was a succession of driver/8 iron or driver/wedge holes), so I tried that. Hitting a couple 6 irons seemed to help and at least kept me in the game among friends, but they enjoyed teasing me about finally outdriving me.

This morning, I'm leaving for North Carolina to visit my grandkids and go to a guitar get together with a bunch of people I know from the internet and have never met. So, no golf for me until next weekend when I'm back. maybe the time off will cure me.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Shanks are a hit off of the hosel. The incorrect way people try to recover is to stand closer and swing out to in.. they are afraid to swing in to out.. as they don't want to hit it to the right.

you need to go back to 50% swings, stand far enough, and swing in to out (a lot). Once you get better hits you should be fine.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

same with me, yesterday i get pulling all my balls left unitl the last 2 holes. im gonna try not to play for a couple more days and then go again.


----------

